# Musky Rods



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey. We've recently gotten into Musky fishing (my dad and I) and have got two 7'6" XH Cabela's Fish Eagle II musky rods. Well today while I was testing out some new lures (we have a pond in our backyard... no musky though  ) I noticed the tip was lose.

I know this is an easy fix, but I wanted to get a better rod anyways. What brands would you suggest? I'm looking for something no more than mayvbe $130. Thanks.

*BB*


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

A couple good musky rods for that price are shimano compre and the gander mountain series. I've never heard any complaints from people who use them. I personally like the tica series rods. Okuma are supposed to be good as well.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The Shimano Compre is a good suggestion. I also saw the the Gander Mtn. rods on sale for $29.99 ea. a few weeks ago and if I needed more muskie rods, I would have bought a few. I, however, have been using St. Croix 6'9" Heavys for years and they have been excellent....However, they may be out of your price range today...when I bought them, they were $75. I have 6 of them and they are all still strong, even after 10 or so years! I also have a couple of All Star 9' Offshores that are absolutely awesome, but they quit making them since they are China made now....bummer! So much for "The Great American Rod Co." You may also want to look into Musky Innovation rods selling on e-bay pretty reasonable....Good Luck!


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a St. Croix Premier that i love. I would definitely recommend it. I think it was around that price range but can't be positive.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Tuesday afternoon I picked up a Gander Mtn. Pro Select IM8 Graphite Muskie --- GMPS-801cmh-m 8&#8217;0&#8221; Medium heavy action/line wt 15-30lb/lure wt &#189;-3oz.
Got the rod home and slapped a Abu 6600C4 with 80 Power- pro on it.
Took a hand full of lures and gave the rod a test run at the local reservoir.

The rod did well, was pitching 1.5 oz Slopmasters with ease. Went to a 3 oz Manta, no problem. The Grapen Polish Perch at 5 oz. is a bit much for the M/H 8 footer but the rod is not made to pitch 5 oz baits.

All in all not a bad muskie rod for 80 bucks.

The rod is not fish proven but I have other Gander rods that have done very well on fish that where way bigger than the rods where made for.

BTW ---- The Gander store on the west side of Toledo as of last Saturday did not have this rod. They did have some 7 footers and shorter.
I picked the 8 footer up at Ganders Dayton store.


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I was looking at the Shimano Compre Musky Rods. I am a big fan of Shimano rods as far as bass fishing. I have not used them for anything else though.

Thanks again,
*BB*


----------

